
Ways to screw up as a woman in technology - sdpy
https://medium.com/@zornitsatomova/5-ways-to-screw-up-as-a-woman-in-technology-7c416aed8db8
======
BigChiefSmokem
Another multiple fail-preneur article from Medium? Downvote as you see fit but
come on HN you are better than this. This one is especially bad...

"There is this perception that in order to get into IT and do well in it, you
need to know programming, which many women like me find unappealing and hard
to understand. But the truth is, you don’t really need to know programming."

There are so many things wrong with her world views and views about tech (and
women) in general it makes me sick. My daughter loves programming in much the
same way a young boy would. If that changes it's because she has no examples
of women who like and do what she does, mostly because a lot of women to this
day retain the above mentality.

~~~
sgocity
That part made me cringe. Also the part about complementing the "tech guys" on
the team. :(

------
gamesbrainiac
The advice about pretending to know about technology when you don't is the
very reason why there are so many bad people in managerial positions. Its hard
to have respect for the work that your engineers do if you have no idea what
they do.

------
pwaivers
> "Who was I, a 23-year-old university student, to be advising those guys with
> 25+ years of experience?"

This doesn't seem woman-specific. Anyone would be intimidated in that
situation!

------
mlthoughts2018
These don’t seem to be specific to women, except maybe the first one, which is
frustrating because it comes off like victim-blaming (e.g. don’t “allow”
yourself to be intimidated ... but often the whole structure of a corporate
hierarchy is designed to do exactly that, and to milk any gendered
intimidations it can to coerce fealty out of subordinates, both men and
women).

I don’t think it’s good to spend even a tiny bit of our brain cycles worrying
about what “mistakes” marginalized employees might make, when executives, HR
and corporate governance are virtually predicated on taking full advantage of
employees in every way they can.

Let’s just focus on rampant corporate bad actors, sweepingly horrible company
cultures, agism, racism, sexism, unfair pay, unhealthy working conditions and
so on. These things are so up-front, huge, and wide-spread that there is just
no valuable returns to be had by twisting it around to focus on what workers
might do wrong in terms of navigating workplace dysfunctions.

------
handbanana
I found this very generic and hard to read

------
gwbas1c
I really enjoyed this article.

One thing I don't think most people realize is the concept of "man time." When
a work situation is mostly, or completely, men, work turns into "man time."

A workplace should never be "man time." I think that's the biggest obstacle to
get over; and the hardest obstacle, too. If we better understood "man time,"
it'd be easier to set boundaries and keep it out of the workplace.

~~~
KenanSulayman
I feel bad because I googled "man time" and then proceeded to read the whole
manual of "time" instead.

